# Sons of guns



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Does anyone else watch this on discovery, these guys are nuts! But they make some awesome guns!!!


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Ive only seen a few episodes, "master key" was one, they were making a double use weapon for taking a door off its hinges and then being an assault rifle, was awesome to watch them at work and then he just pops out for a grenade launcher and fires some flare grenade things off lol


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I watched this the other night.
I didn't catch it all but it looked like some guy wanted a knife that shoots the blade, so they made it but said it's a stupid idea lol.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Yep think it's great :thumb:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I've seen the daughter


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Try american guns as well the daughter is even fitter


----------



## chewy. (Nov 1, 2007)

Got a good set of cans on her that one out of sons of guns!


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

kempe said:


> Try american guns as well the daughter is even fitter


When and what channel is this program on?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

M3simon said:


> When and what channel is this program on?


Its on discovery on a weds I think :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

av just watched 3 hours of the US one since seeing this thread,thanks,its made my night :thumb:


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

chewy. said:


> Got a good set of cans on her that one out of sons of guns!


But a face like a bulldog chewing on a wasp.

I watch both Sons of Guns and American Guns as I find them both fascinating at what they can do with weapons. :thumb:


----------



## Sh00ter (Jun 11, 2006)

Good fun to watch, but the gun stuff is like watching TOWIE, pure reality TV - nothing original


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

I haven't seen any quad .50's on TOWIE. :lol: 

Then again I don't watch TOWIE as its just **** and full of people who think they can act but can't


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

Sons of Guns is excellent! I will have to look out for American Guns, but can't find it on my SKY epg?
For my gun fix in between Battlefield 3 and Sons of Guns, FPSrussia on youtube.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

American Guns has stopped showing for now.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

M4D YN said:


> av just watched 3 hours of the US one since seeing this thread,thanks,its made my night :thumb:


thats quite alright, i think its awesome!


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Does anyone know when the next series is going to be on In the uk?


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

vRS Carl said:


> American Guns has stopped showing for now.


No it hasn't they're on ep5 of 16 of 2nd series on Weds night. If you've missed any they starting again on Saturday at 12:00 channel 536 I think it is.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

According to Sky's never miss site. Series 3 of Sons of guns is not confirmed for UK broadcast yet.
However they are still broadcasting series 1 & 2


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Does anyone know if the series that's on discovery at the minute at 10pm Mondays is season 3 or 4??


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

American guns has been dropped by the us network


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

I meant sons of guns sorry!


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

it's season 3 mate, hope they show American Guns with how the last season finished.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Watch them both and find the engineering skills displayed awesome, if the commisions are sometimes bizarre.
Paige Wyatt, humina,humina,humina!! even if she is only 17
Pity her mother's had more work done than the Forth rail bridge:buffer:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Prefer steph from sons of guns myself!!


----------

